# USB connection help, please



## Legin1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Wondered if anybody else on the forum has had a problem with the USB connection and cable? I usually connect my phone via the Audi approved USN connecter that I was given with the car to the B&O system this allows me to play tracks and see my album covers etc whilst the phone charges...not had a problem since I got the car in Oct last year until today.

Basically, it was working fine today - I pulled up, unplugged my mobile from the USB lead leaving the lead plugged, as I have done before, and switched off - leaving the car. When I came back and plugged in, the MMI Media player would not allow the USB to be recognised anymore - totally greying out that option, so I could not even use it...So I changed USB sockets with the lead, using the other socket, still nothing (phone not charging either)....The phone would still connect fine via blue tooth or aux - both these highlighting fine - but not the USB socket part...

So, my guess here is the cable is the issue, although I have barely used it, or could it be due to a system update? Car was in the dealers on Friday for a service (oil) and I wondered if they had changed anything?

Anyone any ideas?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

My guess is that you have accidentally pressed the MMI volume / on-off control when unplugging your phone. All you need to do is to press the control knob again or turns its volume up when you get the error message.

On the other hand the system could be totally f***ed.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

+1


----------



## Charlie-B (Feb 20, 2014)

Try a different USB cable - it doesn't need to be the Audi cable. If it all works then at least you know that's the problem 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legin1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Of course I checked the MMI was switched on - and I turned ignition off/on to clear system, as well as the MMI off/on. Next, I checked the USB sockets themselves with a USB stick, and they work with the USB stick fine. The aux socket works fine too, and the phone connects via Bluetooth with no problem - yet when I try again with the Audi USB cable nothing again, no charge no music etc - therefore conclusion is that it's this which is the cause here..


----------



## Legin1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Yep, just used my spare Apple USB cable and it all works fine now, so it's the Audi supplied USB cable which is at fault - very surprised, as I have used this cable rarely and it stays in the car, in the phone box at all times...


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Legin1 said:


> Yep, just used my spare Apple USB cable and it all works fine now, so it's the Audi supplied USB cable which is at fault - very surprised, as I have used this cable rarely and it stays in the car, in the phone box at all times...


My Audi cable broke within the first week. Have heard similar stories. It's also cumbersome if you have a 6plus and want to fit both the phone and the wires in the phonebox.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Agreed, mine is still working but it is cumbersome. You could try the cable in a USB port on your computer to see if it works.


----------



## Legin1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Cheers everybody - yep, def the lead - and yep, thank you tested in PC and didn't work...New lead ordered, a more robust USB to Lightening lead, as well as a spare....


----------

